# Empire total war installing problems



## dotty1393 (Apr 11, 2009)

hi,

I have problems with installing empire total war. I downloaded steam and put the code in and everything, but im at the bit Preparing empire: total war files for install. The progress bar is full and it says creating local game cache files, preparing empire: total war for install, but then nothing happens i left it for two hours and nothing. Please help i looked everywhere and i cant find the solution.

Thanks


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

press cancel and it should start downloading

happens to me a lot too


----------



## ioango76 (Apr 28, 2009)

hi,my problem is that i cant install from disc.It's trying to download the game from Steam


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea its a steam exclusive game you'll have to let download from steam


----------



## static_boom (Jan 27, 2008)

ive got a similar problem but it involves modern warefare 2?would it involve your internet connection cause right now im capped so im not relly sure at the moment


----------



## freeno56 (May 12, 2010)

got a proplem like that never fergured it out but it is were i CANT EVEN start the download i click the download button but its says trouble running isttilation script plz help me


----------



## freeno56 (May 12, 2010)

instlation srry typed so fast dint spell right :3


----------

